# Create Wishlist using names of existing shows



## rbiro (Jun 16, 2002)

When you create a Season Pass (or do a Find By Title) as you enter the letters, the list of possible shows gets narrowed down.
This feature is not available when creating Wishlists

Using freeform names is nice, but the default should be to limit to existing program names.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I absolutely disagree. One of the major points of a wishlist is to be able to record shows that are NOT scheduled to air in the current guide data.

When a show is going to be on soon, I will do a season pass, but when I can't do the season pass because the show won't be on soon, I add a wishlist so that I don't miss out.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The two aren't mutually exclusive. Check out Actor or Director Wishlists. As you enter a name it narrows a list of Actors or Directors currently in the guide data. But you don't have to select one of them. As you continue to enter letters if your entry no longer matches anyone in the list, then the list goes away and you enter the full name manually.

There is no reason a Title Wishlist couldn't work the same way.


----------



## rbiro (Jun 16, 2002)

59er said:


> I absolutely disagree. One of the major points of a wishlist is to be able to record shows that are NOT scheduled to air in the current guide data.
> 
> When a show is going to be on soon, I will do a season pass, but when I can't do the season pass because the show won't be on soon, I add a wishlist so that I don't miss out.


The problem with a Season Pass has always been that it is locked into a single channel and won't follow a program as it is shown on different channels.

Tivo came up with their paradign just before the explosion in the number of minor channels bought (and brought) out by the major networks.

Back in 2001 during The West Wing's heyday, NBC would re-run that week's episode several days later on Bravo (or even MSNBC?). Since we just had single tuner Tivo's back then, if there was a conflict you were screwed. But if you created a wishlist, then the re-airing of the new epsiode was caught.

And of course for Sports this is a no-brainer.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Agreed. Sometime stuff I watch on regular broadcast channels is repeated on a cable channel. Sometimes it's the same day and sometimes it's not. But as broadcast channels are often inturrupted for "breaking news", it would be nice to have these other recordings as backups without having to have separate season passes for them.


----------

